# What Might Ahriman be Looking for?



## Ahriman's Loanshark (Jan 25, 2011)

i have been thinking about a game set-up with 1k sons led by Ahriman raiding some world.... looking for.... something. see the problem? 

i am wondering what treasures (other than the Black Library) Ahriman may be looking for. 

i am also wondering how these would be transposed onto the table top, i.e. what could be used as a realistic objective that Ahriman would want. 

i know he wants Dark Lore from feral worlders that have looked to magic after the failing of their machines, and he's trying to find parts of Tzeentch's staff, but again i could use some ideas on how to work his Fluff into good-looking table top objectives.

any ideas?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Any object relating to the Chaos powers. A weapon, staff, book, alter, stone, ring, it could even be candy corn.

Long as it is related to Chaos, and could augment his power or show him a path to the BL he'd go for it.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

book/data slate/fallen eldar/inqusitor that has information on how to get to the 'Black Library'


----------



## Ahriman's Loanshark (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks WusWord, i especially like the Chaos-Infused Candy-Corn idea. i bet nothing makes Tzeentch laugh harder then seeing Imperial children get turned into spawn by their favorite treat!

oh, now i feel bad.....

and it passed. lolz:grin:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I think he meant normal candy corn...although I love candy corn.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahriman was also once searching for one of the wraithblades forged by Vaul. Easy enough to represent with a broken eldar sword.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

He can't even find his own butt with two hands and a flash light.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> He can't even find his own butt with two hands and a flash light.


If he's using both his hands to feel for his butt, what's holding the flashlight?


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> If he's using both his hands to feel for his butt, what's holding the flashlight?


Telekenisis?





@ the OP: Any artifact would probably perk his interest I'd think. Plus, as he follows Tzeentch, he's probably one of the people most likely to go after something that isn't something that he wants per say - he's probably seen ahead an knows if person X gets item Y then Z will happen, but if they don't W will happen, and W is far better for himself, and hence he'll go after it to stop X getting it.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Shard of the Crystal Staff. Shards of the Crystal Staff manifest as spells in the mortal realm so any tome of magic would represent a potion of the power of Tzeentch. Then again it might not be something, but rather someone whom Ahriman wishes to 'extract' spells from.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

locustgate said:


> I think he meant normal candy corn...although I love candy corn.


What the bloody hell is candy corn?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think Ahriman is looking for love.:search:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

What if it is much simpler!!! He went to Texas to in search of the fabled cheap booze and trashy women! Maybe the planet he went to is the last known outpost that sells cigarettes in his favorite brand!:grin:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Nah, Ahriman's clearly looking for his missing sock. The mystical sock of change. It can be a bitch to own though, because its looks keep changing so you never know which sock is the other half of the pair.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> Nah, Ahriman's clearly looking for his missing sock. The mystical sock of change. It can be a bitch to own though, because its looks keep changing so you never know which sock is the other half of the pair.


LOL well we all know socks tend to dissappear in the dryer. I think there is and entity that just steals socks to stash in the warp.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I now have the image of Ahriman in a dryer with his legs dangling out. Thanks for that.

Ahriman is cursed (by Magnus I recollect, but not got codex in front of me) to search for knowledge forever. I recall it was punishment for the rubrik. 

So genuinely Ahriman could be looking for just about anything.

Something with Eldar or Chaos icons on it would probably make a decent tabletop objective, but not sure about specifics. Or maybe even an injured space marine, inquisitor or something model.

Another source of inspiration is the story of him searching for and finding the work of the personal remembrancer to Magnus. Although not sure on model.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

increaso said:


> I now have the image of Ahriman in a dryer with his legs dangling out. Thanks for that.


My bad!!! That would make an intresting diarama

to be honest it could be even be something like a cluster of stones with runes on them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ahriman is looking for candy canes. He didn't get any at christmas and he heard a rumour that this particular planet has the only ones left befire the next christmas holidays.

Or he could be looking for a Greggs outlet. You know that the caramel doughnuts are beatuiful.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Nah, if it's greggs he'd be after the secret of the sausage bean and cheese melts, wil it be cold or will it be like like eating napalm?
Only Tzeench truly knows!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

He lost the TV remote and he can't touch the TV itself to change tjhe channel because it is Pariah Brand.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Key to the black library.


----------



## jamierobinson94 (Jun 20, 2009)

He could be looking for Ferrus Mannus's long lost supply of fake heads.:grin:


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Key to the black library.


AKA his library card


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Hunting for that damn daemonette that slipped him mickey, robbed him, and left him in a ditch with no pants and missing his sock of change.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

jamierobinson94 said:


> He could be looking for Ferrus Mannus's long lost supply of fake heads.:grin:


You mean Konrad Curze? *Hope you are referring to what I think you're reffering to. This may get awkward otherwise...*

Midnight


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

NO! The fake heads was Ferrus, Midnight. 

I always thought Ahriman was looking for his glasses. He`d be able to crack the code to infinite knowledge, but he can`t read without his glasses.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Ahriman went to high end threat to laughing stock in 3 pages.

Hes looking for the fabled 5th Edition C:CSM. The one where he is worth his pts.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought he was searching for a way into the Black Library to become a new god of the warp. Or I'm completely wrong and he's looking for someone to love.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> NO! The fake heads was Ferrus, Midnight.
> 
> I always thought Ahriman was looking for his glasses. He`d be able to crack the code to infinite knowledge, but he can`t read without his glasses.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

He could be looking for Chaos Spawn cookies. They're brand new from Maryland and promise to give a good kick!


----------



## imperialfist13 (Feb 2, 2011)

He could be looking for the Grimoire that Lemuel Writes in.........


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

his PENIS, it's been in hiding since the Sons of Russ came to Prospero!


----------

